# United States Embassy Manila, Philippines Security Message for U.S. Citizens



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The embassy of the United States has issued a secutity message regarding international schools for American citizens and their families.

Security message can be found Here
*{US Embassy Philippines}


----------

